
Perl.com is no longer maintained. - lallysingh
http://use.perl.org/~chromatic/journal/38407
======
staunch
On Reddit chromatic (who worked at O'Reilly) said: _I don't see the connection
between O'Reilly's opinion or business strategy or whatever and the viability
of a technology.

Their technology-specific sites aren't getting maintained. O'Reilly's Ruby
site is long dead, its Java site is nearly defunct, and only XML.com has much
in the way of new information._

~~~
SwellJoe
It's slightly more relevant to talk about this in the context of Perl and its
history with O'Reilly.

Perl and O'Reilly grew up together... _Programming Perl_ was consistently a
top ten seller for O'Reilly for many years, and O'Reilly was a major sponsor
of almost every big Perl event. They've never quite grabbed onto any other
language so thoroughly as they did with Perl. So, I can't say I'm surprised--I
think O'Reilly has changed their focus pretty dramatically in the past five
years, or so, and they are a much "softer" tech publisher, responding to
market demands and dealing with the fact that the most technical people more
and more do not go to printed books. So, the hardcore topics are somewhat less
of a focus at O'Reilly.

------
bayareaguy
O'Reilly's ONLamp Python Dev Center has languished for about a year and a half
now too. The last article there is from June 2007.

<http://www.onlamp.com/pub/q/all_python_articles>

------
slavingia
:(

